# Lexmark z45 usb

## fastman

dmesg |grep usb

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs
> 
> drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub
> ...

 

usbview pokazuje drukarkę,

ale juz 'cat file > /dev/usb/lp0' nie daje zadnych efektow  :Sad: 

ktos mial podobny problem ?

aha, i nie mam kde.

----------

## grzewho

co to znaczy nie daje efektow ? jakie ustawienia praw dostepu ? co pisze syslog ?

----------

## btower

 *fastman wrote:*   

> dmesg |grep usb
> 
> usbview pokazuje drukarkę,
> 
> ale juz 'cat file > /dev/usb/lp0' nie daje zadnych efektow 
> ...

 

Kozystałeś z jakiś manuali?

Ładowałeś printer.o ?

Tak postawiony problem jest nie do rozwiązania. Mozna by przypuszczac ze wszystko robisz dobrze więc drukarka się zepsuła.

----------

## fastman

```

printer.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x005C

```

syslog nie pisze nic na ten temat,

nie zadnych efektow, czyli drukarka nie zaczyna pracowac, nie pokazuje nigdzie zadnych informacji. 

drukarka jest dobra, sprawdzlaem pod Windows.

----------

## btower

 *fastman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> printer.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x005C
> ...

 

zrób:

```

root # lsmod|grep usb

usb-uhci               24236   0  (unused)

usbcore                64960   1  [usb-uhci printer]

root # lsmod|grep prin

printer                 7712   0

usbcore                64960   1  [usb-uhci printer]

```

i porównaj.

i daj:

```

#echo "test" >/dev/usb/lp0

```

----------

## fastman

```

root@kuba fastman # lsmod |grep usb

usb-uhci               24592   0  (unused)

usbcore                49348   0  [usb-uhci printer]

```

i

```

root@kuba fastman # lsmod |grep prin

printer                 7808   0 

usbcore                49348   0  [usb-uhci printer]

```

a efektu jak nie ma ak nie ma  :Sad: 

----------

